# Need advice for choosing film grad school



## Karthik Karnati (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi all,

I am Karthik Karnati from India. I have recently completed my undergrad and applied for masters in MFA for fall 2018 in USA. I have applied to 5 schools : Syracuse univ, SAIC, Columbia College Chicago (CCC), Art Center Pasadena and NYFA. 

I have got 2 rejects (Syracuse and SAIC) and 2 admits (Art Center and NYFA). CCC has put my application on wait list. 

I need advice from you people to help me chose the best out of 2 admits.

I am interested in writing/directing films. 
The link to the courses is here :
1) Art Center : Graduate Film
2) NYFA : Filmmaking Degree | Masters of Fine Arts | NYFA

The fee for both the degrees is almost the same.


----------

